# Collab/Remix Artists



## Scautty (Sep 20, 2009)

I've always thought it would be fun to make a collab or remix someone's work, but I've never found the chance to deeply find someone to do so with. So I guess this thread is not only to fulfill what I want, but what maybe someone else wants.

This thread can also apply to those asking for the same deal as me, noting the title is slightly generic.  Go ahead and post for any ideas.

EDIT: As to kind of "audition" on my part for anyone that wants to collaborate, here's my latest written song:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2815665

And to cover those wondering my remixing skills, here's the original track I remixed:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2801074

I can try my best to suit to any genre details.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah-ha! I've been looking for collaboration partners for a song or two (or even more), at least one of which to stick into an upcoming release planned in January, so want to be involved?

One of the tracks that'll be found on that release: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810192

On the other hand, I'd also be interested in a remix trade. As for an example of how I remix stuff: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2429652

Do let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Scautty (Sep 21, 2009)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> Do let me know if you're interested.



I;m up for it!  Just message me (Here or FA on any ideas you had in mind.) Collab or remix is fine on my part, I have room to do anything.


----------



## protocollie (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm always up for collabing and remixing.


----------



## Scautty (Sep 22, 2009)

protocollie said:


> i'm always up for collabing and remixing.



Ooh, very cool, a DJ for cons!  Do you have a central area for your music? I can check it out and you can check out mine, we can see what we can come up with.  Note/Message me if you're interested.


----------

